# Employment rate in Australia



## argietee

How would you describe the current employment rate in Australia? Is it easy to get a job or are the employers still cutting back on their headcounts or salaries? Thanks for viewing and sharing your knowledge on this matter?


----------



## mroiz

*more jobs in Australia*

Hi! Newbie here, I am a recruitment specialist. just read a news clip that Australia's economy is expanding which means more room for employment!


----------



## Wanderer

There is some confidence being expressed in some quarters of the media.
But then government and some sectors of the media alike will always be talking up the economy and glossing over the some not so good news.

Unemployment has plateaued for the moment but even the government is warily saying that projections were that it could go higher.
A number of factors could drive that.
. The domino effect of the Asian[Chinese]factories very dependant on external sales that have been drying up for quite some time.
. Australian resources exports and our economy largely dependant on Asia.
. Our Building industry has suffered enormously despite government stimulus packages and we've not yet seen the same extent of mortgaes collapse as has occurred in the US.
. Interest rates on the rise again, supposedly a reaction to the economy improving but it could be the straw that the camel cannot handle.
. The high Aussie $$$ and higher interest rates will not help exports in terms of achieving them nor payments.

Personally, I think there are tougher times ahead down a longer rougher road just as the 1920s party led to the 1930s.
The difference we have seen this time around is massive government intervention to keep the party going and that in some part will have to be funded by ,massive government charges which in turn will affect costs of products and disposable income.

Some may see it as a soft landing whereas could it be that we're being pushed up a slope with a massive drop off a precipice ahead!


----------



## mroiz

Last October, Australian employers started adding workers which was a good news and a great spark of light.


----------



## Wanderer

*mroiz,*


> Last October, Australian employers started adding workers which was a good news and a great spark of light.


You mean the one before the month just gone?
Aside from what the figures may show, there are always going to be many that either just go off the books or who are greatly underemployed.

Was it October or November when was it Good Year, Beaurepaire or the other last tyre manufacture operating who announced closure - just another 1000 jobs to go out of manufacturing.

A lot of smaller cities and rural areas probably not even measured in surveys are not doing so well either.


----------



## johnnymac

there are even special jobs for backpackers or travelers alike


----------



## cs1020

johnnymac said:


> there are even special jobs for backpackers or travelers alike


How good is IT market here? I am an IT professional in India. Generally the IT market is big here, with almost all the big MNCs having thier operations in India and hence there is always a better company to go .. irrational hikes are normal...is that quiet common outhere?


----------



## Wanderer

argietee said:


> How would you describe the current employment rate in Australia? Is it easy to get a job or are the employers still cutting back on their headcounts or salaries? Thanks for viewing and sharing your knowledge on this matter?


I haven't checked latest figure but imagine it is still close to 6%.
There's always a lot of talk about a recovery but that's what politicians will do isn't it.
If you look at international indicators re some European countries debt., the problems in Greece, the USA still having problems that are yet to be reolved, I'd say there's still quite a bit of uncertainty about re confidence of business sectors.


----------



## Bubblez

It's so nice to hear things are improving. I feel so bad for all the people jobless.


----------



## avcrk

Bubblez said:


> It's so nice to hear things are improving. I feel so bad for all the people jobless.


In the West , things are still booming.
I can recall last year where they were offering $1500 week for a worker in a chicken takeaway in the northwest and still couldn't find someone to do the job, even with accommodation thrown in! Can get that crazy here trying to find people to fill jobs. 
Several companies have filled their needs with 457 visa migrants. One company I deal with had brought a whole crew in from the Phillipines due to not having enough people to fill their vacancies. 
At the moment, there is cautious optimism here, which is about a downturned as I have seen it here for about 10 years. My wife and I now have to work 7 days a week in our own business from home and do hope to have a break this year if possible. But contractual obligations control that sort of thing.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Dexter

It is down to around 5.3% at the moment. However, after recent corrections I would expect it to stop falling for 2 - 3 months. Until all the turmoil around Euro has calmed down it should start falling back towards 4.5% that we had in 2008.


----------



## mishidpfoc

Its good to hear that employment rate is on progress.I am waiting for the day when employment rate reached at 100%


----------



## Dexter

The rate has dropped again - this time to 5.1%. And I remember how ecomonists were predicting unemployment reaching 8.5%.


----------



## bwendo

No, the umemployment rate will maintain it's slide.
And we can all bank on a HOLD on interest rates.
Thats' my tip...


----------



## KyleSmits

Agreed ... until AFTER the election at end August.


----------



## Dexter

The government wants to make citizens think that interest rates will remain on hold for quite a while. Meanwhile, everything indicates that they will not!!! Unemployment is going down, economy is going up - these are two good reasons to lift them up again. The only thing that is now quite likely to happen is that interest rates will be growing slower than so far. This is why the banks have dropped their fixed term interest rates.


----------



## Wanderer

Nothing too much has changed so greatly in the global economic engine rooms of the US still with unresolved troubles and China has looked to internal growth to sustain growth and that can only occur for so long.
I'd not wager everything getting better so soon and you only need to look at what is going down [ countries economies ] in Europe to see what the future may hold.
Then there are the issues like resources, the increasing shortage for the future and cost of getting to them - deep underwater Gulf drilling as an example and what that'll mean for international trade.
The next ten/twenty years will I suspect see some dramatic changes necessary for lifestyle choices.
Here in Australia, an unemployment rate is possibly not counting thousands of underemployed and people from forty years of age on living off savings and self funded retirement.
Retail are reporting it very tough at the moment and that will continue for some time.


----------

